# Walnut -- is it a good wood for smoking?



## georgerobert (Jul 21, 2020)

I have a walnut tree that has been downed and was wondering if it would make wood suitable for smoking. Does anyone here have experience with smoking with walnut?
Thank you,


----------



## daveomak (Jul 22, 2020)

I have read.......    It is an extremely strong tasting smoke and too much can ruin a good meal....   
Use sparingly......


----------



## BandCollector (Jul 22, 2020)

__





						What Wood To Use?
					

Many times there are new members who need advice as to what wood to use for what meats.  Several years ago I came across this list of wood for smoking which I found most helpful.  I thought I would post it for those who need a bit of help and a reference.  Enjoy,  John   Wood For Smoking  ALDER...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




Perhaps this could answer some of your questions

John


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 22, 2020)

Welcome to SMF. Nice thread bandcollector started and shared with you


----------

